
Making Music with Code – Intro to the Web Audio API (screencast) - mrborgen
https://scrimba.com/casts/cast-2091
======
rhubarbquid
Is something messed up for me, or does nothing much happen until the 1:30
mark?

~~~
tomcam
What's messed up for you is that you haven't been getting enough sleep lately,
but as far as the screencast goes it worked perfectly for me and content
starts appearing in the first second.

~~~
hurricaneSlider
Co-workers?

~~~
tomcam
They're fine, thanks. How about yours?

